# Alaskan Survival Show



## TVCasting (Apr 15, 2014)

Have you ever dreamed of living in the Wilds of Alaska?
Do you have the skills, knowledge and fortitude to build a shelter and survive?

A major cable network is searching for both individuals and couples who are ready to 
step into the Alaskan bush, build long term shelter and make it through the seasons.

This is the chance to make your dream a reality.

The producers of "Bunker People" and "Hillbilly Handsfishin'" want to hear your story.
Please email us ( casting at halfyardproductions dot com ), include your age, city, contact number 
and tell us a little about your skill sets and how they would help you in the Alaskan wild.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Wow, another one?

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f74/above-timberline-24009/

You don't know user: "CrybabyMedia", do you?


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Hmmm... very interesting:

http://www.halfyardproductions.com/productions


----------



## alwaysready (May 16, 2012)

*Please Please PLEASE!*

I would love to see the entire Kardashian family on your show. It is very rare that I have the oppertunity to kill two birds with one stone.artydance:


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

When I was younger I thought many times about moving to the "wilds of Alaska" - to get away from things like the "Major Cable Networks", not to be a part of them! lol 

I will say though, I do like a few of their shows, "Modern Marvels" being being one of them.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Been there, done that, don't want it on TV!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Its users like this that make me ashamed of working in film and television!

GO AWAY!

:gtfo:


----------



## northstarprepper (Mar 19, 2013)

We pulled the plug on our cable three months ago and haven't missed it one bit. When I look back at how much time I wasted watching garbage like "Alaskan Survival" shows I start feeling really sad. No more cable tv for me and certainly no acting in it either. That's for you young pups with the sex appeal to get the couch potatoes to change the channel. Have fun. I think I will go read my Bible now.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

TVCasting said:


> Have you ever dreamed of living in the Wilds of Alaska?


No



> Do you have the skills, knowledge and fortitude to build a shelter and survive?


No



> Please email us (casting at halfyardproductions dot com ), include your age, city, contact number and tell us a little about your skill sets and how they would help you in the Alaskan wild.


Age: 74

City: Detroit, Michigan

Contact Number: 802-872-6199

Skill Sets: At 18, I had a drug problem. Also deemed bi-polar, I was eligible for "disability" according to doctors. Dad arranged to be the payee, which helped me obtain disability compensation from Social Security, to be applied toward treatments.

I ran away at age 19, to be missing for three years. Dad wrote the government a letter cancelling all government payments and to remove me from disability rolls. During that time, I had married a pothead stripper and moved to a far away state. We each held odd jobs until one day, the Social Security office summoned me - out of the blue - to the local office. They informed me that the government owed me $16,000 in back payments for the time they didn't know where to send the checks.

What a bonanza for a couple who enjoyed growing our own marijuana. Shortly after my payments resumed, (yes, resumed) my wife got pregnant. After the baby's birth, she got pregnant again. For every child, we were awarded more payments.

I worked occasionally in restaurants, but never long enough at any place to jeopardize my government check. If I showed I could hold a job, I would lose the money. Eventually, me and my woman exploited the welfare systems as a sole source for support. That included free medical care for the entire family, on the Taxpayer's dime. Could we have worked at a regular job and paid their own way? Absolutely, but what for?

Fast forward to 2014. Little has changed. My children were raised by a joint venture of a children's home and a pair of loving grandparents because me and my mate gradually lost the capacity to be responsible. I got divorced and has since lived with two other women, also on government assistance&#8230;naturally.

Now at 74, with fried brains and an addict to pain killers, I live in a twilight zone tethered to government welfare and Section Eight housing and food stamps which is useful for buying extra pills on the street.

Please advance my travel expenses to Alaska. Alaska. What country is that?


----------

